# Antonio de Aranaz



## Eduardo (Nov 28, 2012)

Hello everyone, again.

Well, continuing with the most influential composeres in Chile, now is time to introduce the second one.

Antonio Aranaz: Spanish composer that arrived to Chile in 1793 from Cádiz, before that he stay a short period in Bueno Aires, Argentina. He was who introduce to Chile the musical theatre, with the tonadilla, volea and tirana. This, was fundamental in the future, in the folks culture, specially. The richness of the tonadillas, were the most prolific intervention from that specific period.

Unfortunately, there is not some audio file on the web about the works by Aranaz. So, I going to put some tonadilla to complete the idea.











That´s it. I hope that you enjoy it.

See you soon. Have a nice day.


----------

